# Veritas DX60 Low Angle Block Plane is Versatile



## Ken90712

Hard to go wrong with they're tools….. Nice score.. Enjoy!


----------



## Tauras

I have this plane and it's superb. All the adjustment features are outstanding. Precise control and a great feel in the hand.


----------



## Tag84

Just bought this plane too, It's like a porsche in your hands!


----------



## Duckster

The production of the bodies for the DX60 can't keep up with sales. They are not available until Jan. 2015


----------

